# Hi from Edinburgh / advice bottomless pf



## ivt (May 13, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I am based in Edinburgh, though originally from Russia. I'm new to espresso making: it's been 2 weeks since I got a used Silvia and Rocky. After spending a week mostly feeding my sink, I am starting to get something drinkable (if not every time). Pretty excited.

Stability is still an issue. I am trying to see if this is me (most likely) or the machine (I am temperature surfing though). I am going to buy a bottomless pf to investigate my tamping, as many seem to recommend. Could anyone recommend a place to buy it?

Bellabarista does not have them in stock, whereas http://www.myespresso.co.uk/ does but seems to have a pretty bad reputation. The ones from http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk have a different look though would probably fit. I see them at continental websites (e.g., Germany: https://www.moema-espresso.com/rancilio-silvia-siebtraeger-bodenlos) but cannot find any UK ones. I would rather go for oem and under 40 pounds if it is possible. Any recommendations?

Cheers.


----------



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

Hi! I just got one for my Silvia from myespresso, and found them to be fine. What's the reason for them having a bad rep?


----------



## ivt (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Basically, compare https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.myespresso.co.uk vs https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/bellabarista.co.uk and https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/theespressoshop.co.uk

If you skim their reviews, they are mostly about customer care (not so worried when ordering a portafilter) but also some fishy practices (selling machines with cut-out serial numbers), which may indicate they are selling used / fake stuff. However, if you are happy with them and if the portafilter you got looks similar to the stock one, I will also give it a try. (Unless someone chimes in now and tells about their bad experiences).


----------



## sandyjmacdonald (May 19, 2018)

Hang on, hang on! I was totally wrong, it was The Espresso Shop that I ordered it from!


----------



## ivt (May 13, 2018)

Good timing! I was about to press 'order'







But thanks, I should also probably go with the Espresso Shop then. They are clearly not oem, judging by the handle, but seem solid (besides your feedback there are some reviews on the web for their bottomless pfs, e.g. https://ie.trustpilot.com/reviews/594445554edf5307247e30ad) At least not some cheap knock off which myespresso ones may be.


----------

